# Please Review HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook(C i3, 830M)



## rockstarmpm (Jul 22, 2014)

What do you guys think of this laptop HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook ? Is this a bottleneck? 
Core i3 4030U
GPU nvidia 830M
HDD 1TB
Ram 4GB
Price:I can get it for rs. 30k(flipkart offer for buying moto g/e)

Thanks


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

rockstarmpm said:


> What do you guys think of this laptop HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook ? Is this a bottleneck?
> Core i3 4030U
> GPU nvidia 830M
> HDD 1TB
> ...



I think it is a laptop and not a bottleneck.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think it is a laptop and *not a bottleneck*.




For 30k its good IMO. BTW better options are there too.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jul 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think it is a laptop and not a bottleneck.



:/ " A bottleneck is a phenomenon where the performance or capacity of an entire system is limited by a single or limited number of components or resources." 
Please reply to my question...



ankush28 said:


> For 30k its good IMO. BTW better options are there too.



Thanks for the reply. I have been thinking to buy hp 15 d103tx but its price has been increased. I was also thinking to buy either hp e026ax or e001ax but now they are out of stock.

Is this processor too weak for new games? Will I experience lag while watching full HD videos?


----------



## seamon (Jul 23, 2014)

rockstarmpm said:


> :/ " A bottleneck is a phenomenon where the performance or capacity of an entire system is limited by a single or limited number of components or resources."
> Please reply to my question...
> 
> 
> ...



A bottleneck is also device which is found above bottles. My reply was intended as a pun.

Yes, that processor is very weak for games. FHD vids will not hang. 
Look at Lenovo G500s if you intend to game even a little.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Aug 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> A bottleneck is also device which is found above bottles. My reply was intended as a pun.



As I expected  ...

I bought this laptop(white) for 31.6k from flipkart and got it on Friday. Laptop is looking very good. Tried crysis 2 and watchdogs. Crysis 2 playable at high settings. Watchdogs lags when driving (@high settings).

But the keyboard of the laptop is damaged and I requested for replacement from flipkart. The problem is that the up arrow key sometimes remain there when pressed. My question is should I replace it if possible or go to service centre?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

Did you p028tx? Btw increasing the ram would make that watchdog driving problem go away.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Aug 3, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Did you p028tx? Btw increasing the ram would make that watchdog driving problem go away.



Yes, I bought it. RAM cannot be upgraded and hard disk cannot be changed, I think. Watch p029tx review on YouTube. Are you buying this laptop??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

No but you can certainly help me out. Please. I've finalised a lenovo laptop with a decent gpu but with 4th gen i5 'U' processor. So I was wondering if this laptop can perform. Notebookcheck shows decent results for a laptop with same configuration.
But tell me since your an owner of similar processor. Should I buy it? I'll do only casual gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

You sure about the ram? I think every laptop has two ram slots including yours.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Aug 3, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> No but you can certainly help me out. Please. I've finalised a lenovo laptop with a decent gpu but with 4th gen i5 'U' processor. So I was wondering if this laptop can perform. Notebookcheck shows decent results for a laptop with same configuration.
> But tell me since your an owner of similar processor. Should I buy it? I'll do only casual gaming.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Go for that. BTW, which model you are buying? Is it z50-70?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 3, 2014)

@OP, can you run Watchdogs smoothly at Low/medium settings?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

rockstarmpm said:


> Go for that. BTW, which model you are buying? Is it z50-70?



Yes bro.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, may be I  will post gameplay video soon. I will put the link here.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi friends, I'm also looking for this model to purchase. Please suggest me buying it is a good VFM. 

HP Pavilion 15-p027TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C46PA) Rs.40830 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p027TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C46PA) Silver Gray Online - HP: Flipkart.com
Configuration is as follows :
Intel i3 4th Gen. 
2GB NVIDIA graphics 
4 GB RAM 
1 TB HDD
resolution 1366*768
Windows 8.1
MRP.  Rs.  38,900/- is it worth this price.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 14, 2014)

Additional discount of Rs 2500 on 15-p029tx model. Plus 10% cash back on SBI Debit or credit card on flipkart


----------



## bhvm (Sep 5, 2015)

Review is here-

[Honest Review] HP P028TX Laptop Review [Core i3 1.9Ghz, 4GB ram, 1TB HDD, Nvidia 830M 2GB, Beats] | NotebookReview


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

bhvm said:


> Review is here-
> 
> [Honest Review] HP P028TX Laptop Review [Core i3 1.9Ghz, 4GB ram, 1TB HDD, Nvidia 830M 2GB, Beats] | NotebookReview



Hurray!


----------

